# Cheap Mountain Bike Shorts?



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

I've always just used some North Face shorts that dry stupid fast. I've been looking at some cheap MTB shorts on eBay and Amazon. Anyone tried anything before and or have suggestions? I don't want to spend a lot on mountain bike shorts and don't want crazy colors either.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

Sigtinius said:


> I've always just used some North Face shorts that dry stupid fast. I've been looking at some cheap MTB shorts on eBay and Amazon. Anyone tried anything before and or have suggestions? I don't want to spend a lot on mountain bike shorts and don't want crazy colors either.


Don't know about you but I need at least one zipper pocket for quick access items. I bought a used pair of Troy Lee designs off eBay for like 10 bucks and was super excited until I realized there was no pockets. Opposite end of the spectrum. I asked for a $60 pair of Fox shorts For Christmas and the inner liner, which I feel I paid extra for, was absolute garbage. My two cents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheap? Ask me after a 6 hr ride? One could go with a basic padded liner and any kind of nylon short.


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm just wondering if something like these

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Cycli...hash=item5d5893a08d:m:mCI9LbEu8587tgGDqAn11kw

or these

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Baggy-Mens...05&rk=1&rkt=1&&_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226

would be worth investing in for mountain biking. I have probably 2 or 3 decent shorts that aren't basketball shorts or cargo shorts that are long enough and comfortable enough to mountain bike in. The rest of mine are too long, too short, or have some other reason they don't work well biking in.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

I wear a padded liner and cargos.


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

The synthetic material dries quicker than canvas (cotton) and breathes better which is why I want a pair like that if they're any good. How much does the padded liner help? I've never considered a liner before because my butt adjusts to the hard saddle after a couple rides at the start of each season anyways.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

Sigtinius said:


> The synthetic material dries quicker than canvas (cotton) and breathes better which is why I want a pair like that if they're any good. How much does the padded liner help? I've never considered a liner before because my butt adjusts to the hard saddle after a couple rides at the start of each season anyways.


People in the know call them chamois, lol, I call em butt pads. I'll occasionally got out MB without em but always wear them while road biking. I find they help the most with preventing chafing. I wear dedicated padded liner then shorts over top. The benefits of this imo far outweigh a combo short. Couple reasons are that it doesn't look like your wearing a diaper if you hit the bar or restaurant after a ride and it also allows you to change up your outer layer without having to worry what has a liner and what doesn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have used a few off Amazon and they are pretty good. Seem well made and durable. However, some of them use material that is just a little too stretchy for me and don't fit snuggly enough. So, they tend to get caught in the seat or move some. The ones I bought has a Velcro adjusted waistband which I don't like. I really like belt loops because you can really lock a set of shorts on. Much less movement with a belt on. If they put belt loops on it would be a far better set of shorts. 

My favorite goto shorts have been some North Face mountain bike shorts. Super durable and fit really well. Plus belt loops. Haha. You can lock them on with an athletic belt. North Face used to make MTB specific shorts, but don't anymore because they couldn't sell enough. The Fox Ranger shorts are very good for the price.


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

Can you link which ones you specifically got? Thanks!


----------



## dalehanover (Mar 22, 2011)

I wear cheap ones from Amazon with a simple padded chamois underneath.

https://www.amazon.com/Ally-Repelle...pID=414NXfdbHbL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Hope that helps


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

Check aero tech designs occasionally for their sale items. I got several pairs of theirs cheap and love them.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Backcountry.com and Steepandcheap.com almost always have various Fox shorts for short money - usually $40-50.


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

dalehanover said:


> I wear cheap ones from Amazon with a simple padded chamois underneath.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ally-Repelle...pID=414NXfdbHbL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> Hope that helps


How are they holding up? I've heard mixed things about those shorts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

If you hunt around in clearance sections you can find brand name high $$ shorts on sale for well below 50% off as long as you aren't fussy about design/colour.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

dalehanover said:


> I wear cheap ones from Amazon with a simple padded chamois underneath.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ally-Repelle...pID=414NXfdbHbL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> Hope that helps


I have a pair of those and they are pretty good. Comfy, light, and stretchy. I had to repair a bit of stitching, but I've had to do that with brand name shorts costing much more.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Sigtinius said:


> How are they holding up? I've heard mixed things about those shorts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got two pairs, black and blue. For 25 bucks they are great. Fox shorts are not 60 bucks better!


----------



## dplevy81 (Mar 17, 2017)

Scour the net man. Clearance is your friend. I have two pair of super nice fox ranger cargo shorts with liners. Paid $30-$40 each including shipping. No need to go cheap if you have some extra free time.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

The fox ranger shorts I have with a liner are... not good; they don't stretch, the Velcro waist tightener scratches, and the liner is like a cheap seat cushion for a chair. I prefer some kuhl hiking shorts I got long ago, but there are probably cheaper viable options.
I can't see buying fox clothing again.


----------



## dplevy81 (Mar 17, 2017)

Skeggs1993 said:


> The fox ranger shorts I have with a liner are... not good; they don't stretch, the Velcro waist tightener scratches, and the liner is like a cheap seat cushion for a chair. I prefer some kuhl hiking shorts I got long ago, but there are probably cheaper viable options.
> I can't see buying fox clothing again.


I'm always surprised when I hear people say that. I always feel like the fox stuff is super nice. For me and my riding style at least.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I've done six hour rides using a pair of bib bike shorts under some $15 baggy swim trunks. As long as the outer shell doesn't have a massive seam, it is all about the liner, not the shorts. 

Avoid MTB shorts that have the inner chamois/liner permanently attached to the outer shell. 

BTW, Carhartt makes better quarter zip lightweight jerseys than any bike manufacturer, and they are less than half the cost. I usually wait until one of the local farm supply stores has a Carhartt sale (they have them every few months) and buy then.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Check out Nashbar.com they have inexpensive shorts


----------



## awilli (Jan 1, 2017)

Try these:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wrangler-Men-s-Performance-Hybrid-Side-Elastic-Stretch-Short/48568103?
Lightweight material that dries quick, belt loops, and 3 zippered pockets. The only thing I dont like is the elastic sides of the wasteband, but with a belt it does not matter. I have been using these for a year and they hold up good. 16.95 is about as cheap as you can get. Also no liner.


----------



## jrs77 (Apr 14, 2016)

awilli said:


> Try these:
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wrangler-Men-s-Performance-Hybrid-Side-Elastic-Stretch-Short/48568103?
> Lightweight material that dries quick, belt loops, and 3 zippered pockets. The only thing I dont like is the elastic sides of the wasteband, but with a belt it does not matter. I have been using these for a year and they hold up good. 16.95 is about as cheap as you can get. Also no liner.


+1 on these Wrangler shorts. Light weight and a good fit for biking. And like a awilli said, the price is hard to beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

hybrid shorts at costco, prob similar to the Wranglers... when used with liners, can't tell the diff between them and MTB specific shorts. But my fav shorts are the Zoic Black Market, both for riding and for casual wear.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I get quality pearl izumi road bike shorts and some quick dry stretchy hiking shorts over. Seems to work just fine, plenty of pockets.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

i have the Fox Ranger shorts, comes with a chamois too. i moded the shorts, added belt loops. the velcro to tighten the shorts wouldnt hold for me

love em now


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

dalehanover said:


> I wear cheap ones from Amazon with a simple padded chamois underneath.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ally-Repelle...pID=414NXfdbHbL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> Hope that helps


I've had a black pair of these for like 2 years. I made the mistake of 'sizing up' because they were asian, I ordered a large, should have stuck with medium, possibly a small.. I have the waist cinch tabs all the way tight (32"waist) and the hem is at the bottom of my kneecap when I stand. Total 'EnduroBro' d-bag style. 
I will admit- They're really comfy, and breathe well enough. The crotch is cut high enough it doesn't get hung up on the saddle nose. 
I wear a pair of mesh liners made by Canari under them. 
I think I paid $20 for mine. Would 100% buy again, but in a smaller size.,


----------



## lemke (Feb 13, 2015)

I wear Magellan nylon fishing shorts I found at Academy. And they look amazingly like the Kuhl brand of shorts... without the ridiculous price.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Quality bibs and whatever shorts you fancy to wear over them.


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone else use these:

https://www.dickies.com/cargo/tough...ort/WR353.html?dwvar_WR353_color=RCB#start=10

At $25, I have had good luck with them after 3 weeks of moderate use for 2 or 3 hours at a time.

The other option, clearance items in the fall.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Endura Humvee and Humvee Lite, cheap and come with a clip in liner.


----------



## Emax (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is what I do: get Gerry shorts from Costco and wear them over my 15 year old Pearl Izumi shorts. It works - I don't get too hot, the shorts are stretchy and comfortable.

https://www.costco.com/Gerry-Men's-Venture-Cargo-Short.product.100378411.html

I never liked the feel of riding shorts that are integrated with chamois, and will likely never get used to it.


----------



## sesame420rider (Mar 14, 2014)

Dickies flex hybrid shorts with a padded liner. on sale now, just google it there 20 bucks on sale.


----------

